# Warm weather



## hunterx (May 4, 2013)

With this nice weather we've had here in central Illinois seems like the season could be here already. Only been hunting for a few years now, what effect will this warm weather this early have on the season? Heard it's going to start getting colder again. Hope it doesn't have a negative effect. Interested in hearing what everyone thinks


----------



## catfish12 (Apr 8, 2013)

To me it doesn't seem like the ground temps will get quite high enough to do anything right now. Especially with the cold weather coming up.


----------



## taimysha (Feb 23, 2017)

Ive been hunting morels for over 20 years now and Ive never found this early in the year, but that's not to say they aren't out there. To get an average ground temp you take the previous 3 days highs and lows and figure the average..in So IL the ground temp is 58.4. I have always heard that it needs to be 56 in order for morels to pop so it seems to be the right "time". The bradford pear trees are blooming in our yard and we are going looking tomorrow so if we find any I will def post pics....Happy Hunting...


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldn't get too antsy, but with the kind of winter we've had (if you could call it that), an early season wouldn't surprise me. For northern Illinois, the average first sighting is around April 20th. The earliest, freakiest year I can recall is 2013, when there was a confirmed sighting at the end of March. We had a string of days above 80 around St. Patrick's Day. For it to be an early season, these conditions would have to continue through March. Just to give everyone a sense of hope, though, there were crocus blooming in my flower bed and lawn this morning, a full month early. 

Let's just see what March brings...


----------



## fiveoh10 (Feb 28, 2017)

All I know is im ready!


----------



## silvrglitrboots (Apr 30, 2013)

Might be warm enough for a walk in the woods down south, but not quite warm enough here in Central Illinois. I'm hoping we got enough moisture w/ the minimal snowfalls we had this winter so far. Anything could happen and probably will. But finding 'shrooms this early would certainly be a first.


----------



## pamorelsxs (Apr 2, 2016)

Saw a find (~20+) on one of Matherly's FB pages: Williamson County Near Carbondale. Some are small but morels nonetheless . . .


----------



## pamorelsxs (Apr 2, 2016)

And a bunch of false morels in southern IL. I can't believe people pick and eat them???


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video] please like and subscribe for mushroom vids


----------



## hole6hunter (Apr 14, 2016)

Shouldn't be too long now. Just a month from now last year the big yellows were up in central Illinois so hoping only a couple weeks until a find.


----------

